# Installing gcc and g++ on suse 9.1



## enigmatic (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey i am new to suse and need a little help installing gcc and g++ ( c and cpp compiler) 

I downloaded gcc-4.0.1.tar.bz2

now some1 can please guide me thru the process 

i found the gcc.gnu.org to confusing ..
   1. Prerequisites
   2. Downloading the source
   3. Configuration
   4. Building
   5. Testing (optional)
   6. Final install


----------



## mediator (Sep 4, 2005)

Man dats the problem I faced when i was nubi to Linux!
neways if got cable connection the it might solve ur problem.Go to updates section in SUSE and check out for updates and new programs. Download gcc and g++ from their and needed libraries! I mean their rpms not tar filez!
Moreover I wud advice ya, if u want development work and linux with all primary features, install FC4 and delete  Suse. If u only wanna have some experience with linux then Suse 9.1 is there. If u r a complete nubi then install Xandros!
Ahh i forgot to mention if u can, then install SUSE 9.3  coz its the best with al new softwares bundled!


----------

